# 2015/16 Honda HSS1332ATD & 1991 HS828TAS Side by Side



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is a side by side of my 2015/16 HSS1332ATD and 1991 HS828TAS snowblowers.

What's unique to me is the 828 is the first hydrostatic Honda and the largest blower at the time and the 1332 is the most current and largest - 24 years later.

Posting just for reference. It's just by chance that I came upon a situation that I could buy this 1332. I was not planning, nor could I afford to buy it several weeks ago. I am grateful that I could and I'm hoping that I can get 20+ years out of my new one without breaking the bank for repairs and parts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Great picture...!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice comparo pics and thanks for posting this. It's hard to believe a 24 year turnaround time for an all-new model, the '91 looks much the same as the 2014/2015 model year.

I noticed that the '91 model has 3 bolts on each side securing the auger bearing flanges and the new model only has 2.


----------

